# Appaloosa stud Pluto Thunder



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Why are you looking?

Saw this earlier today:
Searching for this mare
Report NR001111 - REWARD - SEARCHING FOR HORSE CASSIOPEIA AZRAFF, WA

She is 1/2 Arabian mare foal 4-6-85 bay with star faint strip. left hind coronet. last seen in Rockford WA around 1990 CASSIOPEIA AZRAFF ( Cassie )

The landlord found Cassie abandoned on her land but did NOT report her to her local animal control.

The landlord forge my signature to the auction ticket ,

The person that owns my missing mare took her to Alaska in 2002, she had one foal in 2003 ,
Would really love to find , Heartbroken, Please help me find and become friends with her owners. I love her dearly and I still have her Dam Fol Farrah with me.

But all I want now is photo so I can confirm its her , I would never want to take her form someone who love's her as much as I love her mother and my best friend. would love to know the name of Cassie foal .

WAS NOT THE PERSON THAT SOLD HER AT THAT AUCTION !

WAS NOT THE PERSON THAT SOLD HER AT THAT AUCTION ! She might be found in DUTCH HARBOR Alaska


----------

